# Jamba Abzocke!



## FaO1970 (27 August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bitte Euch mir doch zu helfen.

Leider ist es schon eine Weile her, wo sich dieses ereignet hat.

Ich soll angeblich einen Klingeltone (33333 Jamba) heruntergeladen haben, und diesen bestätigt zu haben.

Angeblich sollen eine SMS von der Nummer 33333 gekommen sein, mit Inhalten der Zahlung, Dauer usw.

Es sind auch SMS gekommen, aber diese waren ohne Inhalt, nur der Absender 33333 und dann waren sie leer.

Leider habe ich keine Screenshot gemacht, nun ist recht schwer es zu beweisen.  



Zuerst fiel mir es nicht auf, dass dieser Betrag immer abgebucht wurde, bis mich meine Buchhaltung fragte, was dieses seien könnte.


Jetzt habe ich das Problem dieses zu beweisen, da ich in der Zwischenzeit mein Handy (von iPhone 4 auf iPhone 5) gewechselt habe.

Das alte Handy (iPhone 4) wurde zurückgesetzt und an einen Freund in Afrika verschenkt.

Somit bin ich jetzt in der Beweispflicht, dass es so ereignet hat.

Sollte es einem von Euch das Gleich oder Ähnliches widerfahren sein, bitte ich Euch mich zu kontaktieren.

Oder schreibt mir einfach eine Antwort hier.

Danke


----------



## bernhard (27 August 2013)

Wir raten dringend davon ab, jemanden zu kontaktieren, dessen Identität nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt ist.


----------



## FaO1970 (27 August 2013)

Hier meine Kontaktdaten damit ihr euch melden könnte:

_[Mailadresse gemäß Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt. (bh)]_

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2013)

FaO1970 schrieb:


> Oder schreibt mir einfach eine Antwort hier.


Das ist der richtige Weg


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2013)

FaO1970 schrieb:


> Hier meine Kontaktdaten damit ihr euch melden könnte:
> 
> _[Mailadresse gemäß Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt. (bh)]_
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/


 Veröffentlichung von E-Mail-Adressen sind so eine Sache: Zum einen öffnest Du damit Spammern Tür und Tor, zum anderen sind dadurch mitunter Rückschlüsse auf Deine Identität möglich, obwohl Du hier eigentlich unter Pseudonym postest. Es dient also Deinem eigenen Schutz, die nicht zu veröffentlichen.

Foren leben von der offenen Diskussion. Ganz sicher gibt es Menschen, die dein Problem kennen und/oder schon in einer ähnlichen Situation waren. In einer offenen Diskussion erreichst Du einen größeren Personenkreis und vielleicht hat ja jemand nützliche Tipps für Dich parat, den Du sonst von der Diskussion ausgegrenzt hättest.

Wie lange ist die Geschichte her?
Über welchen Zeitraum ist abgebucht worden?
Welcher Provider hat Dir das Abo in Rechnung gestellt?
Hast Du es schon kündigen können?

Grundsätzlich liegt die Beweispflicht für einen Vertrag bei dem, der ihn behauptet.


----------



## FaO1970 (27 August 2013)

1.)
ca. ein Jahr

2.)
in den selben Zeitraum 

3.)
es kam von Jester/Jamba 33333

4.)
es liegt alles beim Anwalt.

Ich brauche nur eine leere SMS von 33333 als screenshot (iPhone 4) und ich kann die Sache sehr schnell beenden.

Also bitte ich euch hier um eure Hilfe.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2013)

FaO1970 schrieb:


> 4.)
> es liegt alles beim Anwalt.


Was habt ihr bisher gemacht? Habt ihr gegenüber Deinem Mobilfunkanbieter aufgerechnet oder versuchst Du das Geld direkt von Jamba zurück zu holen?


----------



## FaO1970 (27 August 2013)

wir haben ein Angebot bekommen, eine Teilsumme zurück erstattete zu bekommen.

Habe diese aber abgelehnt, da wir die Summe komplett zurück haben wollen.

Wir wollen auch damit andere Verbraucher schützen, denen ähnliches passiert ist wie mir.

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich so eine leere SMS von 33333 herbekommen könnte.


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2013)

FaO1970 schrieb:


> Wir wollen auch damit andere Verbraucher schützen, denen ähnliches passiert ist wie mir.


Netter Gedanke, nur leider kämpft auf dem Gebiet stets jeder für sich. Wette machen, dass es nicht mal zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt?



FaO1970 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich so eine leere SMS von 33333 herbekommen könnte.


Wozu, was soll das beweisen, wenns nicht von dir selbst ist?


----------



## FaO1970 (27 August 2013)

Ich will es beweisen, dass ich diese leeren SMS bekommen habe, wie ist ja egal, Hauptsache die SMS kommt von 33333 und ist leer.

Ich habe das Handy leider nicht mehr, und es ist auch zurückgesetzt wurden, wie oben beschrieben.

Sie schrieben, sie haben mir SMS gesendet, wo ich dann nochmal bestätigt haben soll mitten in der Nacht, stimmt auch habe diese SMS bekommen, aber diese SMS von 33333 waren halt leer.

Jetzt möchte ich Ihnen mit einer leeren SMS beweisen, dass es so war.

Es ist egal, sie muss nur leer sein und auf einem iPhone gelandet sein, es brauch nur ein screenshot zu sein, lagt voll und ganz, und in der Absenderzeile stehen die fünfmal die 3.

ich habe auch Zeugen dafür, dass ich diese leeren SMS bekommen haben.

Ich habe leider dieses Handy nicht mehr mit den leeren SMS, wie schon erwähnt.


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2013)

Dann ist das Fälschung von Beweisen, feddisch.
Gelöscht ist gelöscht. Entweder Du kriegst es ohne gebacken oder nicht.
Ich warne AUSDRÜCKLICH davor gefälschte Beweise vorzulegen!


----------



## FaO1970 (28 August 2013)

Ich suche dringend eine dem das ähnliche wieder fahren ist.

Oder der auch so eine komische leere SMS bekommen hat, und danach zur Kasse gebeten wurde


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2013)

@FaO1970: Wenn Du die leeren SMS nicht aufgehoben hast, dann wirst Du auch nicht *beweisen* können, dass Du leere bekommen hast!
Mal angenommen, ich zeige Dir eine leere SMS von der Nummer. Was für einen Beweiswert hat das dann für *Deinen* Fall?


----------



## FaO1970 (28 August 2013)

Dass stimmt mein lieber Heiko, da ja auch noch das Handy jetzt getauscht ist.

Dann kann ich diese meinem Anwalt geben, der den Jungs von Jamba/Jesta oder jetzt Fox den Hintern hoch binden wird nachdem die Sache vor Gericht war.

Die Jungs bekommen danach bei Facebook so eine übergebraten, wie wir es auch schon mit HP, Futterhaus und einer Bekleidungsfirma gemacht haben. 

Auch diese haben zu wieder gehandelt.


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2013)

Irgendwie wirkt das auf mich so, als ob Du einfach irgend ne leere SMS suchst um die dann in Deinem Prozess präsentieren zu können. Davor möchte ich ganz deutlich warnen!


----------



## FaO1970 (29 August 2013)

Wenn ich diese leere SMS haben würde, dann würde ich es alles hier nicht machen. 

Aber wie solle ich den Leuten es beweisen, dass es so war wie es geschildert habe.

Wenn Du helfen kannst oder mir noch eine Seite nennen kannst wo Leuten ähnliches passiert ist, wäre ich dir dankbar.


----------

